# Steven King, 'The Stand'



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

For the last few nights we have been watching 'The Stand' by Steven King. 
A story about the country being destroyed and rebuilt after biological event.

A good watch or read. The video is about 6 hrs long.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

boom boom boomity boom....


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

The orginal SHTF, started it all.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

The omega man was the first that I remember, unless you count war of the worlds (HG Wells)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have the book to read some day. I've seen parts of the movie here and there over the years though.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Guess I will be watching the Stand tonight! 
Just finished watching "The way back", and Also just finished, "As far as my feet will carry me" Both good movies about breaking out of the gulags during the second world war, off topic but worth the watch!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> The omega man was the first that I remember, unless you count war of the worlds (HG Wells)


 I remember Omega Man.. Great movie. There was another one from the 80's called "Night of the comet". That was more my time and had a hot brunette in it.. If you haven't seen it and want to check out Free Movies Online - Watch Free Movies - Watch Full Movies Online - Download Movies For Free Just X out of any pop ups and you can watch almost anything for free... Omega Man was an all time great IMO..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The Stand - the T.V. movie is pretty good, but the book is WAY better, and I generally do not like Steven King.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> The omega man was the first that I remember, unless you count war of the worlds (HG Wells)


I concede omega man was the earlier forgot about that.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Conundrum99 said:


> I concede omega man was the earlier forgot about that.


Just a little trivia, the first motion picture to show a white man kissing a black woman. Gotta love the future head of the NRA, RACIST!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

bad said:


> For the last few nights we have been watching 'The Stand' by Steven King.
> A story about the country being destroyed and rebuilt after biological event.
> 
> A good watch or read. The video is about 6 hrs long.


Its my favorite miniseries.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

The Stand is on youtube - I watched it a couple of weeks ago when Inor was awol. I mean when Inor was out of town working.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

mrsinor said:


> the stand is on youtube - i watched it a couple of weeks ago when inor was awol. I mean when inor was out of town working.


pffft!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Inor, you farting again? Too many beers tonight.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Inor, you farting again? Too many beers tonight.


Blowing raspberries.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I brought you...the biggest fire...


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, it took us several nights but we finally finished up "The Stand" last night. 

It isn't my first time at the rodeo with this particular Steven King movie, but as with all of his books to movies, I don't think the movie does his books justice. I have been a fan of his work for decades and find it funny that he did his best work when he was stoned and drunk.

The Omega Man is a good movie IMHO. What was that post nuclear movie that was on TV about 15 years ago now, "The Day After?" Then there is "2012" and the global warming flick "The Day After Tomorrow" (Once again IMHO good for a laugh or two.) and "The Knowing".

Lots of good SHTF movies out there.

I read somewhere that they are remaking "When Worlds Collide" which is one of my oldie but goody books.

I wish somebody would make a movie out of "Alas Babylon" and modernize it. Heck of a good book and one I refer to for prepping ideas.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Alas Babylon would be a good movie I agree, I'd like to see them make a move based on the book Lucifer's Hammer, by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle. 
I've watched the Stand and read the book, liked the book and the movie followed the books plot line fairly close, yet in less detail.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

For those who have read the book I was working AZ State Prison Cell Block 3 when the book came out. this gave me a little greater appreciation for King's research and details. For those who haven't read the book.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

bad said:


> For the last few nights we have been watching 'The Stand' by Steven King.
> A story about the country being destroyed and rebuilt after biological event.
> 
> A good watch or read. The video is about 6 hrs long.


Thanks OP, I was up till 04:30 watching this series, I said I would watch one and go to bed and then finish it later...nope not the case, I stayed up and watched the whole thing! cool series. How about that Molly Ringwald eh?!?! always thought she was quite the looker, ever since the Breakfast Club!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn, y'all made me download the book. I haven't read it in many, many years.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

yea would love to see a new run of disaster movies

2012 was alright, I liked day after tomorrow more (just the movie was a lot more entertaining, and the concept of another ice age scares the shit out of me) 

the stand was made in a time where the biggest fear was super bugs, man made super bugs and with a twist of religion, it will be one of the few series if they modernize will kill it, and it's still a quality series today as it was those years ago (it was a 80s make???)

there are very few quality "end of the world movies" that exist, but with the new raise of quality tv shows, (walking dead, falling skies) maybe they can give some decent movies that don't over glorify the US armed forces... since black hawk down and we were soldiers there hasn't been a "based on true story" movie that both brings a tear and a respect to the director, for doing a quality job, and not making the US look immortal...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I would love to see "patriots" become a movie
James.W.Rawles writes some good entertainment, I find you can learn a lot too in his novels.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Just a little trivia, the first motion picture to show a white man kissing a black woman. Gotta love the future head of the NRA, RACIST!


OK, here's some TV trivia for you. Who shared the the first interracial kiss on a TV series?

Give up?

Captain Kirk and Lieutenant Uhura. Plato's Stepchildren.


----------

